# Unknown language: Pt avv zjhylk avzhf



## Primal

Pt avv zjhylk avzhf
P SVCI fvb iljhbzl
Pruvd zvvuly
vy shaly p dpss
il aol vul av mjbr aops
bvv.
         pt zvyyf.

This was on a postcard sent to the website, Postsecret last week.  I have tried automatic language guessers and translators, and nothing was able to find an english translation.  Could someone please help me find out what it means?  The original postcard is attached.

Thank you,
Prymal


----------



## sokol

I am rather sure that this is not an actual language (that there doesn't exist a language in the world which is written like that), but that it is rather a code.

Even a language with consonant or syllabic script surely wouldn't be represented like that.

It could even be English, but coded.


----------



## anotherloserkid

It is a code. Quite a basic one so you can do it if you want. 
basically you can just write out all the alphabets in one row. Since the single word is P, it is most likely to be either A or I. (i decoded it and P actually stands for I so...)
So write out another row of alphabet but with I below the letter P. Then continue the alphabet. 

So basically find whatever alphabet on the first row and the second row is actually what it stands for. 
Thought it would be more meaningful if you decipher it yourself so have fun!


----------



## brian

My post in this thread might help you, too.


----------



## Primal

Thanks,

I have used two different automatic cryptoquote programs in an attempt to solve this, as I'm really bad at them, plus I can't be bothered to put the time and effort.  I'm thinking that it may not be originally English anyway (it probably _is_ a cipher, but originally a different language, like French, or who know's what), which makes it virtually impossible to solve, or at least a MAJOR effort.

Thanks again,
Prymal


----------



## nurBahnhof

It's in English.

The previous posts were hinting that it is a Caesar cipher.

It looks like you transcribed some of the letters wrong, so that might be what's making this so hard to decode.

"SVCI" is actually "SVCl" with a lowercase "L".

"bvv." is actually "bw."

Also whoever wrote this, accidentally wrote the last letter of "aops" without using the cipher: it should be "aopz".

Here is the key:
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
 TUVWXYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRS

Find the letter in the upper line and the actual letter is the letter below it.

If you're ready for the answer, just highlight the text below:
Im too scared to say
I LOVe you because
I know sooner
or later I will
be the one to f*ck thil [this]
up.
Im sorry.


----------



## Primal

Thank you very much.  That must have been why I couldn't get it in an automatic cipher thingy.  I guess I couldn't perfectly read the writing.  You must have put a lot of effort into this.  Thank you again.
Prymal


----------

